# Una nuova tifosa!



## EleRossonera93 (24 Settembre 2014)

Ciao a tutti ragazzi, sono una tifosa rossonera dai tempi di Sheva e Kakà, volevo un bel forum, fatto bene, con una grafica piacevole e l'ho trovato!


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

Benvenuta!


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2014)

Ciao.


----------



## DannySa (24 Settembre 2014)

Ciao benvenuta!
Di dove sei?


----------



## EleRossonera93 (24 Settembre 2014)

Ciao ragazzi, grazie  sono del profondo sud, di Messina


----------



## kispa17 (24 Settembre 2014)

Ciao a tutti sono anch'io una tifosa rossonera, dalla nascita in pratica...e sono anch'io di Messina


----------



## EleRossonera93 (24 Settembre 2014)

Apri anche tu una nuova discussione


----------



## kispa17 (24 Settembre 2014)

Benvenuta Ele


----------



## kispa17 (24 Settembre 2014)

ok


----------



## robs91 (24 Settembre 2014)

Benvenuta!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Settembre 2014)

Hai trovato il posto giusto... sei la benvenuta! Forza Milan


----------



## DannySa (24 Settembre 2014)

EleRossonera93 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, grazie  sono del profondo sud, di Messina



Ah sì? mia madre è di Messina pure, provincia.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Settembre 2014)

Benvenuta.


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Settembre 2014)

Benvenuta,che bello leggere un'altra ragazza!Tra l'altro sono anche io siciliana,ma della provincia di Palermo.


----------



## Hammer (25 Settembre 2014)

Benvenuta


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Settembre 2014)

Benvenuta!


----------



## EleRossonera93 (25 Settembre 2014)

Grazie ragazzi 


MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Benvenuta,che bello leggere un'altra ragazza!Tra l'altro sono anche io siciliana,ma della provincia di Palermo.


Evviva!! Noi ragazze siamo sempre di meno dei ragazzi nei forum di calcio...


----------

